# OLD style TV doesnt get all cable channels



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

This old TV works just fine for me. It has 100+ channels in it already programed. BUT it only goes up to channel 47 on my cable plan. My cable goes to 58. So to get the top channels I have to turn on VCR and get them thru there.

Problem is you cant record that way or even program anything thru that period IF left on. Plus if you leave i on too long it goes blank on programing screen and I have to reboot it to make it work right.

is there a different box I can feed the TV with,without screwing up the VCR???

I just cant understand if the TV has the channels,,,why cant it recieve on THAT channel?? I can see IF its an old enough set where it doesnt have those channels,,,not the case here!! Its an old floor Zenith and NO I dont want a NEW one!!(nor do I NEED one) it IS cable ready,,what gives??

I am NOT too smart on electrical stuff,,,must be too OLD!!! :laughing:


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

When you say it is programmed for 100 channels, does that include both off air and cable ready channels?
Depending on its age, it may have a limited cable range.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

It HAS over a hundred channels built in it,,,even the book says it can. I have had old tv's previous that there channels didnt go that high. Why would it have that many channels and not be able to recieve on them??


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, you still have not answered if you have 100 channels available on the cable tuner. It is a different frequency than off-air tuner.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry,I dont know what that means,,,all there is is a switch that moves from regular to cable tv. What else do I look for??


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Depending on your TV, it may be a switch, or it could be in the setup menu.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

The first question I would have to ask is, how old is your TV? When the TV was made, it may have been compatable with everything that was out there at the time. However, a lot of channels have been added over the years. Just because you say it is programmed for 100 channels, isn't saying anything. Remember, if you are just looking at off air channels, then the VHF and UHF combined could be anywhere from 68 to 83 channels, depending on the age of your set. Also, if your set is capable of picking up all the channels, you may have a problem with the TV tuner. Channels are grouped together in groups called bands. I you you have a bad "band", you might be missing an entire set of channels. Something tells me though, that your set may not be capable of picking up all the channels that are out now.

Bofus


----------

